# rip little one



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

OH NO!!! What happened??


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

R.I.P buddy


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

hatched....and then died 
the colours are amazing too...pastel by looks of it 
still waiting on the other 2 to hatch out of this clutch,then got another clutch of 8,so will see how others turn out.

gutted this little fella died though


----------



## Beardies (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh no laura im so sorry 


R.I.P little one xxxx


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

sure its dead?
some snakes are slow to start with
hope others are ok, what day are they at?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah definatly dead...wasnt right to begin with,didnt hatch properly...think it died hatching


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

awwww, sometimes life is poo 
poor thing must of been knackered out
any sign of others?


----------



## Pro Mantis (Apr 7, 2007)

RIP little royal

eace:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 25, 2007)

aw no  R.I.P little guy.


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

awwwww what a shame r.i.p


----------



## hermannslover (Jun 3, 2007)

aw, what a beaut and all! sorry hun, x


----------



## Penny (Dec 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss hun, fingers crossed for your others xx


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry for your loss laura! R.I.P. little one, your life was short but you will still be missed!


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

is it dead in that pic?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah

thanks guys...oh and my big oranda fish died earlier


----------



## titch (Aug 9, 2006)

Noooooooo! R.I.P. fishy!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2007)

fishy and snakey went to devon


----------



## python kid (May 30, 2007)

r.i.p lil snakey and fishy


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p little one


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Grrrr :-x I know shes banned but one of her lackies might pass this on.

Laura that is NOT a pastel, that is a premature normal baby with underdeveloped pigment.

A lesson in why you shouldnt cut eggs when you have no idea what you're doing!!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

CaseyM said:


> Grrrr :-x I know shes banned but one of her lackies might pass this on.
> 
> Laura that is NOT a pastel, that is a premature normal baby with underdeveloped pigment.
> 
> A lesson in why you shouldnt cut eggs when you have no idea what you're doing!!


 
She knew what she was doing.
Besides ive heard that often pastels are born from normal x normal
You get one or two in most clutches.


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Pastals will only come from a breeding where one or both parents are a pastal (or combo morph with pastal in) period!!!! 

The colour does not complete its development until a few days befor hatching and thats why some people mistake there babys for pastals when they cut the eggs to early!!!!!!

While its always sad to see a animal die its even sadder when it then results in misinformation and bad practice being condoned!


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

maybe my sarcasm wasnt the best option


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

Right i got ya now, been a long day.


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

lol stealing my thunder you two boooo hisss lol!


----------

